# Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich



## Overlocked (1. April 2008)

*Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

*Das man Handys heute schon als Fernbedienung und Fernsteuerung einsetzten kann ist kein Geheimnis mehr, dazu kursieren im Web genügend Bastelanleitungen. Es klingt kurios, doch noch kurioser: Per Knopfdruck rote Ampeln einfach grün schalten.

*Mit Hilfe einiger Codes lassen sich über einem javafähiges Handy, per Infrarot, Ampeln einfach grün schalten. Diese Technik funktioniert nur, wenn auch diverse Empfänger an den Ampeln montiert sind.

Diese Art der Ampelumschaltung wurde von der Landesregierung in Entwicklung gegeben, um im Notfall schneller von A nach B zu kommen. Im korrekten Amtsdeutsch nennt sich das ganze Durchfahrtserleichterung. Grund dafür war, dass man sich die Anschaffungen teurer Hardware und Ausstattung sparen wollte und daher in die Trickkiste griff.

Tomshardware.com/de wurden diese Codes zugespielt und getestet. Die Codes, wie im Video zu sehen ist, funktioniern. Schon aus einer Entfernung von rund 50 Metern springt die Ampel um. Funktionieren tuen diese Codes in fast allen größeren Städten in  Deutschland. 

In dem Video funktioniert das so gut, dass man meinen könnte, dass dies ein Aprilscherz ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_das Dokument mit den vermeintlichen Grünschaltcodes;_

(Quelle: tomshardware.com/de)


----------



## Piy (1. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

lol jane is kla


----------



## McZonk (1. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

Guter Aprilscherz...


----------



## Piy (1. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

naja xD eher durchwachsen.


----------



## Overlocked (1. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

Also meinen Informationen zufolge ist das kein Aprilscherz, sondern wurde sogar von der STASI verwendet. (Nicht mit Handys)


----------



## Masher (1. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

lOOL wieso sollt das ein Scherz sein?...also für mich klingt das ernst genug^^....und auch lustig...nie mehr rote Ampeln...aber schalten sich die anderen dann auch um?...Ich mein wenn ich dann grün habe und der auf der anderen seite auch....xD


----------



## McZonk (1. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

Weil THG noch schön abfilmt, welche Tasten auf dem Handy gedrückt werden müssen. Ihr glaubt das doch wohl nicht wirklich oder? 

Ich stehe dem ganzen mehr als skeptisch gegenüber


----------



## Masher (1. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*



McZonk schrieb:


> Weil THG noch schön abfilmt, welche Tasten auf dem Handy gedrückt werden müssen. Ihr glaubt das doch wohl nicht wirklich oder?
> 
> Ich stehe dem ganzen mehr als skeptisch gegenüber


Sry hab das Video nicht angeguckt^^....also nagut nach dem video würd ich auch eher an einen scherz denken...aber nur so theoretisch wäre es doch möglich...!


----------



## McZonk (1. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

Aber doch nicht mit einer derart Schwachen IR Sendediode, wie sie im Handy zu finden ist. Wenn du einen Laptop mit intigriertem IR hast, teste doch mal wie weit du weg gehen kannst. Sind bestimmt 30-50m


----------



## Löschzwerg (1. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

McZonk hats erkannt  die reichweite passt nicht und der sensor diesen handy-typs liegt (glaub ich) zudem an der seite und nicht nach vorne zu den ampeln.


----------



## Overlocked (1. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

Das stimmt, aber bei der letzten Szene wird die Ampel gerade erst rot und als sie sich genähert haben und der Herr, angeblich, gedrückt hat , ist die Ampel auf grün gesprungen... komisch. Was soll man denken


----------



## McZonk (1. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

Kontaktschleifengesteurte Ampel fällt mir da spontan ein  Davon haben wir hier ein paar am Ort, die auf Rot schalten um den Verkehr zu bremsen, und wenn du unter 50/30 km/h fährst werden sie sofort grün


----------



## riedochs (1. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

Ich sag nur 1. April


----------



## HTS (1. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

Basiert aber auf etwas Wahrem.. zumindest in den USA gibt es vergleichbare Sensoren an den Ampeln. Einsatzfahrzeuge verfügen über entsprechende Sender, die dann die Anfahrt zu den Unfallstellen verkürzen sollen.
Im TV kam vor einiger Zeit eine Reportage, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind sogar ein paar der Geräte sogar in den Handel gekommen.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## AMDSempron (2. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*



HTS schrieb:


> Basiert aber auf etwas Wahrem.. zumindest in den USA gibt es vergleichbare Sensoren an den Ampeln. Einsatzfahrzeuge verfügen über entsprechende Sender, die dann die Anfahrt zu den Unfallstellen verkürzen sollen.
> Im TV kam vor einiger Zeit eine Reportage, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sind sogar ein paar der Geräte sogar in den Handel gekommen.
> 
> Gruß
> Hendrik


Jo, das sind dann aber keine Infrarotsensoren, da man da einen direkten Lichtweg haben muss...

So was ähnliches gibt es doch auch bei diesen Mautstationen in Italien und Frankreich, die Einheimischen fahren einfach langsam zur Schranke, die öffnet sich und die fahren weiter während man selber blechen muss...^^

Aber den Artikel oben kann man getrost in die Schublade 1.4. schieben


----------



## Haxti (2. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

also auf U-Tube ist ein video dazu von nem ammi natürlich  weil die einfach mit einem notfall gehen und der hat einfach seine universal fernbedienung genommen... ich glaub bei uns geht das alles per funk... zum mind bei tram usw


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. April 2008)

*AW: Ampelgrünschaltung mit Handy möglich*

Hier in Bottrop werden der Buslinie zuliebe sofort (!) eine grüne Welle per Funk - welche Technik genau, ist nicht klar - zugeschaltet, sodass der Bus problemlos von A nach B düsen kann.

An Stellen von Feuerwachen etc. wird meines Erachtens nach noch eine kabelgebundene Freigabe/Rotschaltung der Signalanlage genutzt, da die Gefahr von Missbrauch extrem hoch ist.


----------

